# Anti-Tesla hit piece in Toronto Star



## Kenneth Charles (Jun 22, 2018)

Hey Folks,

I had the misfortune of reading some Canadian-content anti-Tesla FUD in the Toronto Star yesterday from Kenneth Green of the Fraser Institute(right-wing org in Canada). His article is full of errors and irrelevant, old news to attempt to justify Doug Ford's ill-considered attempt to target Tesla buyers by eliminating the EV incentive in Ontario.

You can Google the article looking for 'Kenneth Green Tesla'. Please take a look and submit a response if you can(keeping it short with 50 - 150 words works best).

It would be great to flood the editorial with rebuttals!

Thanks!


----------

